# Tips for Replacing Domane 5.2 Brake/Derailleur Cables?



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I had the fork tube cut down on my Domane 5.2 towards the end of the summer and now the brake and derailleur cables are all too long because the stem is over an inch lower than it used to be. I'd like to shorten the cables myself, but this is the first bike I've owned with internal cables and I'm not sure what the "right way" is to replace the cables.

Does the Domane have some kind of internal cable guides, or will I have to get creative like this video suggests? (I.e., the video suggests slipping a plastic sleeve over the existing cable before pulling it out of the frame). The derailleur cables appear to be "exposed" for a little bit at the bottom bracket, so I'm guessing the cap on the bottom bracket will have to be removed to fish the cables through somehow.

I'm considering replacing the existing cable housings with either Nokon or Jagwire I-Link housings, but I suppose I should figure-out how to replace the cables before I start getting all nutso


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

No internal sleeves. They would wear out over time causing a real issue.

The method of using a sleeve over the cable before removing it is excellent and it's the method I use.

You seem to have a handle on it, it is indeed a pain.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. I guess I have all winter to figure it out, so maybe I'll be an expert and replacing the cables by the time spring rolls around


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I shortened the brake cable housing today and learned a little. I tied dental floss to the rear brake cable and then pulled it through the frame as I pulled the cable out, giving me a way to easily fish the cable back through the frame. That would've worked great if I wasn't a moron! I left the dental floss spool attached to the floss and while I was working on the cable housing, the spool fell down and pulled the floss out of the frame :-O [email protected]#$!!! Fishing the brake cable out of the frame actually wasn't that bad. I cut a straw in half and used it as a "ramp" to catch the cable in the frame.


----------

